# mapfile1:access denied?



## darkxz (Feb 28, 2007)

it apprars randomly or every time I opened IE7....
the only way to make the message disappear is to uninstall atitool,
any better ideas?thanks very much!

OS: vista ultimated
Graphics card: 8800GTX
atitool version:0.27 beta1


----------



## Namslas90 (Feb 28, 2007)

darkxz said:


> it apprars randomly or every time I opened IE7....
> the only way to make the message disappear is to uninstall atitool,
> any better ideas?thanks very much!
> 
> ...



Has something to do with ATITOOL 3d detection, PM W1zzard(author of ATITOOL), and ask for fix, or try using newest version, link here

http://www.techpowerup.com/atitool/


----------

